# Artic Corsair Interior Photos



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Served my apprenticeship repairing trawler engines like this 1968-1973,
Mirrlees, Ruston, Stork Werkspoor and Polar.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

I was in charge of the full conversion and all the lads that where training. sam2182sw


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

memories Boyd, Hellyer, BUT Boston, Marrs, and the others running factory ships and wet fishers out of HUll St Andrews.
The firm between Hellyer/BUT and Boston ? (on the dryside of the dock) who where they? and then the trawler firm with the Hammon Innes and Ian Flemming?, and that Nowegian Outfit with the Calydon, and Trachadon (Henriksens?)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you do any Telegraph time Sternchallis?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#3. The trawler company with all the authors' names, i.e. Ian Fleming, was Newingtons.

John T


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> #3. The trawler company with all the authors' names, i.e. Ian Fleming, was Newingtons.
> 
> John T


Was Hamblings the other Trawler co I was trying to remember. There factory ships began with ST (Saint).??????


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The trawlers called St, e.g. St Romanus, were owned by Hamlins.

For interest, here's some info on St Romanus http://hulltrawler.net/Sidewinder/Vessel - Saint/St ROMANUS H223.htm

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The high price that is paid to put Fish on our tables.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

It was Thomas Hamling & Co Ltd.


----------

